# Turkey Season



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Anyones turkey season opened up yet? Here in TN ours opens next weekend. I already got the itch and wanted to know if anyone has bagged them one yet?


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I have a turkey hanging around my girlfriends house. He seems to be attracted to his reflection in the paint of her car. He's now becoming aggressive. I have a 9 iron waiting for him


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Opened here about 2 weeks ago. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Injected said:


> I have a turkey hanging around my girlfriends house. He seems to be attracted to his reflection in the paint of her car. He's now becoming aggressive. I have a 9 iron waiting for him


Lol better be careful. They arent exactly easy to kill. And polaris425 heard of any good ones taken yet?


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

mossyoak54 said:


> Lol better be careful. They arent exactly easy to kill. And polaris425 heard of any good ones taken yet?


Man speaks the truth! Better hit it in the head. Or better yet let it eat some #3 12GA




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

My 7yr old got him one today out juvenile hunt was this weekend. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar (Feb 8, 2011)

Ours opens same time in NC. Ive seen acouple of nice one around the house. I'm ready to bag a couple of 'em this season!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Not really. Friend in Mississippi killed one w/ a 10" beard. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't really have any ones spotted yet. I'm just wingin it Saturday morning. Lol may be one of the few days I don't sign in to MIMB. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I've already beat him with a broom lol. He doesn't run, just stands there ... I'll get him, one way or another


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Injected said:


> I've already beat him with a broom lol. He doesn't run, just stands there ... I'll get him, one way or another


Ha ha that's funny. You should video it next time. I'd like to see that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

April 30th here. Been seing them all over. Cannot wait.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Injected said:


> I have a turkey hanging around my girlfriends house. He seems to be attracted to his reflection in the paint of her car. He's now becoming aggressive. I have a 9 iron waiting for him


LMAO!!

Wish we had turkeys here (besides the ones you mentioned above....we have too many of them that need no be culled). 

They released some a few years back on a game reserve but the population has not spread enough to hunt yet.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well I jelly headed me one this morning. It's amazing what a magnum does at 8 yards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

killed two with one shot this past weekend:rockn:


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I have not been able to go yet buy my buddy bagged a nice one. 25lb 2oz, 11.5" beard and 1.5" spurs!


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

hehe they can get ornery we use to raise them for food as a kid. i used to try to sneak to get as close as possible and pull a tail feather. i got pecked a lot. lol my neighbor (he was 9) was messing w me one day so I threw a stick at a male behind him and he got mauled by it and another joined in the fight. he cried all the way to his house and one of em followed him in the house. hehehe his mother came charging out w a broom. hahaha ... good memory!

on another note O saw about 4-5 on my property upstate this weekend. might be good dinner plan next time I go up


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I heard that if you decided to get you a wild one I got a pretty dam good recipe for cooking. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

i will deff hit you up for that recipe!


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Here's a good video for you turkey hunters...


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

SuperATV said:


> Here's a good video for you turkey hunters...


Dang, I'm guessing at that range there is not much meat left fit to eat!


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Now that there is classic but I agree cannot be much good meat left


----------



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

i might have to pick that dvd up. i wouldnt try that down in mississippi thou you'll either get shot or a group of super jakes will kick the crap out of you LOL. Dont what the deal with this year has been but we have tons of super jakes. strutting and gobbling everywhere, but atleast next year looks to be good.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ive actually heard the stories of people using the pretty boys and doing that (i think thats a pretty boy decoy) but ive never actually seen that before. Lol im gonna give it a shot.


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

rrsi_duke said:


> i might have to pick that dvd up. i wouldnt try that down in mississippi thou you'll either get shot or a group of super jakes will kick the crap out of you LOL. Dont what the deal with this year has been but we have tons of super jakes. strutting and gobbling everywhere, but atleast next year looks to be good.


What do you mean by super jakes?


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol they think there big boys. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

mossyoak54 said:


> Lol they think there big boys.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


Right on...never heard of them referred to like that. Thanks.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Been a tough season for me, first time I can remember not being tagged out by now.

Super thick woods due to early record high temps (can't hear them, they can't hear you) extremely early peak breeding here in west KY, again due to weather.

Lots of uninterested Toms out there.

I'll keep at em', Spring Turkey is my #1 passion!!!

Good luck Y'all!!!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Man this year is the first time I'm moved from the woods to open fields. So many hens this year. I get an eye on them before I go after them. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Haven't hunted to many feilds for Turkey but were I hunt down in the pines below my house you wouldn't beleave how many Turkey I see down there. When I was bow hunting I saw 10to 15 everyday but it was deer season so now that its Turkey I probably wont see a d#* thing iam going on Saturday so wish me luck hahgha

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't k ow where you live but here in tn we can kill turkey with a bow during bow season for deer. That's my favorite time to hunt. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

We can do the same in bow season herein pa but I was to into hunting the deer this year with my bow so I was to worried bout the turkey

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ha ha i hear ya. Good luck in the morning btw


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Likewise, Fall archery for Turkey..

I just like em' Gobbling!!! I've hunted in TN years ago, when I lived there.

Lost my lease 2 years ago ( about 300 PRIME) acres. Good luck to ya, after this it's a long wait till September for bow season.


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

mossyoak54 said:


> Ha ha i hear ya. Good luck in the morning btw


Thanks same to all that have been hunting or that are going 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Gave up. Turkey won.


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

I haven't had any luck yet either 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I shot one opening day but haven't been back lol


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------

